# I want the OEM 18" wheels! Help!



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd say keep an eye on eBay and Craigslist in your area. I dont think you will find many here that are going to upgrade to aftermarkets from the stock 18s, but you cant get them if you dont ask, right.
My OEM 18s are stacked up in my garage right now. I can't wait to put them back on!


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

i hear you, I have been looking for oem 17s and they are not around yet. even e bay only has a set of rims at a crazy price without tires and sensors. i know as soon as i get a set of aftermarket rims i ll see what i really want. Before i was here i was on the GM Truck site and there were always wheel/tire packages for the trucks for sale. If I just go cheap and put a set of rims on my 16 inch tires I can keep them on all year long.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

robflobadobyob said:


> I have the 16" alloy wheels right now on the LT model but I really like the stock 18" rims. Where can I buys some or who is also upgrading and might be willing to sell theirs?


At this point i just want rims in general lol ill take the 16 rims off your hands when you do upgrade i hate my steel wheels with covers. i think after market may be the way to go unless you find someone in the perfect situation that happen to just want to get the stock ones out of the garage after upgrading. also if anyone has 17s for sale im interested pm me


----------



## robflobadobyob (Mar 2, 2011)

ya you can have the 16's whenever I get the 18's. The only aftermarket that looked nice were eta beta but at 400 a piece I can't rationalize almost 2k in rims for a 20k car but they are custom made for each car.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not sure what you consider ridiculous for price, but here's the MSRP and local dealer price for the 18" alloys (each).

*Description *Code: pzv 
*Year *2011 
*MSRP Price* $534.39
*Your Price $327.90*

*17" Alloys from the LT2 package are MSRP $258.88 and Discount $158.85 (each)*

*17" Alloys from the ECO package are MSRP $386.77 and Discount $237.32 (each)*


----------



## robflobadobyob (Mar 2, 2011)

bigbee60 said:


> I'm not sure what you consider ridiculous for price, but here's the MSRP and local dealer price for the 18" alloys (each).
> 
> *Description *Code: pzv
> *Year *2011
> ...


in that case I mind as well get the custom ones. I thought the oem's would be 150-200.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

robflobadobyob said:


> in that case I mind as well get the custom ones. I thought the oem's would be 150-200.


well when and if you do pm me if you want to deal out your current rims, can you actually upload a pic of them or send me one? i just want to see what they look like on the car. thanks


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

18" CHEVROLET CHEVY CRUZE WHEELS RIMS OEM - eBay (item 220758311265 end time Mar-31-11 13:58:44 PDT)


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

so anyone who has the 18in rims, how much are tires and how long do they last? i heard they dont last as long as the 16 and 17 in tires do. is this true?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> so anyone who has the 18in rims, how much are tires and how long do they last? i heard they dont last as long as the 16 and 17 in tires do. is this true?


I didn't know wheels had an expiration date??


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

no i mean how quickly they get used up. the 18s require low profile tires and i realize those are more expensive(most of the time) but do they last as long as non low profile tires. i have never had a car with 18s or a car that used low profile tires. ( just not that cool lol)


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahh you mean the tires, yes they generally last almost as long. It depends on what you get of course. All tires have varying tread life, even 16/17's


----------



## nccruze (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a base LS with steel wheels and covers. I'd love to have some alloys! Anyone wanting to offload their 16" alloys, let me know.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i think theres about 5 other guys right there with you!


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

It amazes me how many want alloy wheels. Hit TireRack right now and they have 10 styles in the 17" size and really aren't priced all that bad. I'm thinking of giving it sometime before I make the plunge and upgrade, but I will be going with an aftermarket wheel vs. factory due to the cost of oem wheels. The fact the Cruze has a 5x105 bolt pattern is making choices slim, but give it time and there will be plenty to chose from. I know on Ebay there are 4 or 5 styles, but I'm not impressed with the looks of those personally. Some one may like the styles, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## garek35 (Mar 23, 2011)

*17" Tires vs 18" Tires*

Just curious but is there much of a diff in fuel consumption depending on the size of tire? I just assumed that an 18" tire might cause your fuel consumption to go up? Any thoughts?

Also I get my new cruze tomorrow ... woohoo ... can hardly wait


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*BLING*, regardless of whether it's _functional_ or _ornamental_, is *personal*, where _individuality_ is important.


even if it's the font.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

GM Accessories has another choice in 17" wheels that have a look similar to the 18" wheels:









The part # for painted is 19201912 and MSRP is $1100 for 4. GMPartsDirect has them for $192.50 each - not great, but not unreasonable as quality wheels go. The part # for chrome is 19201916 and MSRP is $1500 for 4. GMPartsDirect has them for $262.50 each.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hurry up before somebody else gets em

18730 CHEVY CRUZE 18" FACTORY WHEELS RIMS (4) - eBay (item 150588099530 end time Apr-09-11 17:00:00 PDT)

oem 18" rims for 499 + 95 shipping


----------

